# My 10 gallon build(rebuild)



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

I have another thread showing how I came into this tank, but now my son and I have decided to turn this into a planted betta tank.

Before:


Today:


The driftwood was marked "Malaysian driftwood" and I tied the anubias to the driftwood and am looking into camboda(I think that's what it is called), some sort of vals(sp), water sprite, and dwarf hairgrass. My lighting is 2 ZooMed 10w 6500k cfls. 

We are still deciding between keeping this gravel or switching to black sand. I'm leaning towards the black sand, but may keep the gravel to make life easy for my nerite. If we keep the gravel, I will add 10 more pounds of gravel to keep a deeper base for the roots.

Speaking of nerites, I will most likely add one more nerite, as my lone ranger is slacking on cleanup  

Also, I plan to remove the castle and add some sort of cabe for the betta to call home.

Any thoughts or input? Will my lighting be enough for the listed plants? I will consider DIY co2, but cannot upgrade lighting due to tank location. Oh and the filter is an AquaClear 30 with the flow set as low as possible. I don't really want to get a new filter, but will consider recommendations better suited for a betta.


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

The little white dots under the filter intake are nerite eggs. As soon as I scrape one batch off, I found a dozen more


----------

